# Is this normal ?



## KrazyThyroid (Dec 7, 2007)

I had RAI on Feb.14. I was told it would take 4-6 weeks to transition into hypo. It's been 6 weeks now. Starting around the 5th week I started having night sweats. I'll wake up 10+ times a night in a sweat one minute then freezing the next. Now it's happening during the day along with blood sugar dropping. After eating the blood sugar seems to regulate but then it's not long before it all starts again. It's turning into a 24 hr cycle. Does anyone else experience this ? Is it just part of the process that will get better in time ? How much longer does it take or is this going to be lifelong ? Between sweats, weight gain, mood swings, blood sugar I feel like I am going insane. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

I'm not due to go back to the Dr. unil May 5th. I'm thinking maybe I should get in there before then.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

I would go as soon as possible if you haven't been before now. Some people have gone hypo enough for meds as soon as two weeks after RAI.

I have mild hot flashes when I am a little hypo other than that, I have never had hot flashes in my live - always a cold person. So your sweats might subside once you are on meds. and at the correct level for you. Mood for me after 12 years RAI, have not subside so I am on antidepressant/anxiety meds. I still have blood sugar issues especially in the AMs if I don't eat when I should and when my diet is to low in calories - I am a low glycemic/carbo vegetarian. Your weight might even out after a while with a little weight loss depending your genetic disposition. Even being a vegetarian I still struggle with weight and want my weight at pre RAI, but that is ridiculously unrealistic.
You might need temporary help in special areas if meds. and level do not correct them, or you might take advantage now until your level gets to your goal. There is help out there, so no need for us to suffer. Anyway good luck!


----------



## KrazyThyroid (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for your reply.

I've realized that I've had yet another "duh, moment", yes I am blonde and have a history of them.

Something clicked in my little pea brain after I posted the other day. I am still taking Propranol, which has been cut back from 40mg 3x a day to only 2x a day. Morning and night. I missed a dose one morning and realized that I did'nt have as many "hot flashes" as I'd been having. So I experimented last night by not taking the nighttime dose just to see if it would help me sleep. I did have a few but not like previous nights. So....... gotta talk to Dr. about the Propranolol. I am just scared to skip or cutback on too much of it as my blood pressure and heart rate go on the rise without it. When you have your heart stopped and restarted 6x you have a tendency to be overcautious with it. Anyways just something to discuss with the Dr.

Hugs all.


----------

